# No Gobbling???



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

I need help, please. Is there anything else you can use to get the birds to gobble besides a crow call????


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

What are you trying to do? Locate or call them in?


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Sorry about that. I'm trying to locate the birds.


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

If you are tring to locate birds early in the morning or late in the evening(close to roosting time). I've had luck with using coyote howlers, but you cant stay on the call to long because you'll wont hear over the howler. You can also try peacock calls those work too. Right now where I hunt the birds are hen'd up and wont respond much, no matter what you do. The key now is soft quiet calling. Once the Toms breed out the hen they start looking again for more strange thats always a good time, closer to the end of the season.


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

ttomcik,
Thanks man. Hey, were can I get these calls? I need all the help I can get!!


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

The howler is any type of coyote howler and a peacock call try Cabelas


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Smack to pieces of 2"x4" together sharply........Yea go ahead and laugh.....but after you do it and it works


----------



## FishinFool2B (Feb 27, 2007)

Try a crow call, or Hoot Owl. They all work fine.


----------

